# Monsieur et Madame ... ont un fils...



## Aragorn (19 Avril 2005)

Bon et bien un peu de culture :

_* Monsieur et Madame Erateur ont un fils et une fille. Comment les appellent-ils ?*_

:king:

P.S. Je tiens à m'excuser auprès de Naas, mais c'est juste pour voir si ça fonctionne mieux qu'Acrostiche


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2005)

Monsieur et Madame Penneflame ont une fille dyslexique. Comment l'ont-ils appelée?

Cathy......

Parce que "Cathy Penneflame tu n'es pas de notre galaxie, mais du fond de la nuit. Cathy Penneflame...."


----------



## Aragorn (19 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur et Madame Penneflame ont une fille dyslexique. Comment l'ont-ils appelée?
> 
> Cathy......
> 
> Parce que "Cathy Penneflame tu n'es pas de notre galaxie, mais du fond de la nuit. Cathy Penneflame...."



  

Et la famille Erateur alors ?
La fille c'est Maude et le fils Axel. 

:king:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Et la famille Erateur alors ?
> La fille c'est Maude et le fils Axel.
> 
> :king:



Mr et Mme Gnoldindien ont trois enfants. Deux garçons et une fille.... ?

Thomas, Pascal, Peggy...

Cherche...


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mr et Mme Gnoldindien ont trois enfants. Deux garçons et une fille.... ?
> 
> Thomas, Pascal, Peggy...
> 
> Cherche...




Nananananèreu !


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2005)

Monsieur et Madame Olympiacesoirjyvaispas ont trois enfants, deux garçons et une fille, comment les appellent-ils ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur et Madame Olympiacesoirjyvaispas ont trois enfants, deux garçons et une fille, comment les appellent-ils ?



Fiouiouiouille.... ?     :mouais:   :hein: Rhâââââârgh! J'vois pas  :rose:


----------



## pixelemon (19 Avril 2005)

mr et mme Nananananana ont deux fils... Starsky et Hutch...


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Fiouiouiouille.... ?     :mouais:   :hein: Rhâââââârgh! J'vois pas  :rose:



Frédéric, François, Chantal...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Frédéric, François, Chantal...



    'Tain d'Adèle! Je la note ; celle là


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Frédéric, François, Chantal...



ça y est j'ai compris. Oups  :rose:


----------



## sofiping (20 Avril 2005)

Mr et Mme Orée ont un fils (un indice : il est pote avec le fils des voisins qui s'appellent Mr et Mme Jeunet )


----------



## sylver (20 Avril 2005)

Moi j'en ai une bonne, pas facile à trouver :
Monsieur et Madame Froid ont sept enfants, quatre filles et trois garçons. Comment s'appellent-ils ?

Bon allez, comme elle est balèze  je vous donne la soluce :
Sylva, Aude, Anne, Marc, Samson, Gilles et Laura.

Je vous laisse quelques jours pour capter )


----------



## GrandGibus (20 Avril 2005)

Je m'essaie à une:

M. et Mme GROISDANSMONBAIN et CAMGENE ont un fils ?






rep. Gédéon



P.S. je suis déjà dehors


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2005)

sylver a dit:
			
		

> ...Je vous laisse quelques jours pour capter )



T'es gentil ! :love:
  

_S'il va au Danemark sans son gilet il aura froid !_


----------



## sofiping (20 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Mr et Mme Orée ont un fils (un indice : il est pote avec le fils des voisins qui s'appellent Mr et Mme Jeunet )



Rick Orée , l'ami du petit des Jeunet


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Rick Orée , l'ami du petit des Jeunet



Tellement neuneu que je la note aussi :love:


----------



## Berthold (20 Avril 2005)

M et Mme Saint-Malohalanagecestpas-de-la-Tarte ont un fils... ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

sylver a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai une bonne, pas facile à trouver :
> Monsieur et Madame Froid ont sept enfants, quatre filles et trois garçons. Comment s'appellent-ils ?
> 
> Bon allez, comme elle est balèze  je vous donne la soluce :
> ...


Tiens moi je connaissais la version où les enfants s'appellent :
Eva, Aude, Anne, Marc, Samson, Paulo et Laura


----------



## will be (20 Avril 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> M et Mme Saint-Malohalanagecestpas-de-la-Tarte ont un fils... ?



*FERDINAND*


Monsieur et Madame Ervitmonslip on un fils (prénom composé)


----------



## will be (20 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Tiens moi je connaissais la version où les enfants s'appellent :
> Eva, Aude, Anne, Marc, Samson, Paulo et Laura




Il y a aussi 

Eva Aude Anne Marc Samson Bob et Ella


----------



## will be (20 Avril 2005)

ET celle-ci :

Monsieur et Madame Paslersolidcédeutour

reponse : Ousama


----------



## Aragorn (20 Avril 2005)

M. et Mme Kadératé ont un fils. Comment s'appelle-t-il ?



:king:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> M. et Mme Kadératé ont un fils. Comment s'appelle-t-il ?
> 
> 
> 
> :king:


Euh... Yamamoto ?


----------



## Aragorn (20 Avril 2005)

M. et Mme aipaleplubètdézanimo ont deux fils ? ...

:king:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> M. et Mme aipaleplubètdézanimo ont deux fils ? ...
> 
> :king:


Zut, là tu m'as eu :rateau:


----------



## Aragorn (20 Avril 2005)

Réponse Thomas et Dylan...

:king:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Réponse Thomas et Dylan...
> 
> :king:


Euh... hum... :rose: pas pigé


----------



## Aragorn (20 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Euh... hum... :rose: pas pigé



Thomas Dylan aipaleplubètdézanimo

Tom m'a dit "l'âne n'est pas le plus bête des animaux"  

:king:

PS : Je te l'accorde, c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Thomas Dylan aipaleplubètdézanimo
> 
> Tom m'a dit "l'âne n'est pas le plus bête des animaux"
> 
> ...


Ouh là làààààà


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2005)

M et Mme Blouson ont un fils


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> M et Mme Blouson ont un fils


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2005)

Jean-Philémon


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Jean-Philémon


Fallait oser


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2005)

M et Mme Connery ont une fille


----------



## alan.a (20 Avril 2005)

Mr et Mme Zettofraipitoublipalescacahouetescecoupci ont une fille.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mr et Mme Zettofraipitoublipalescacahouetescecoupci ont une fille.



Mélanie


----------



## alan.a (20 Avril 2005)

Mr et Mme Bromasseurmarchepasprendtesdoigts ont une une fille :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mr et Mme Bromasseurmarchepasprendtesdoigts ont une une fille :rose:



Sylvie 

Mr Et Mme Jivépas ont 2 fils et 2 filles...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2005)

j'vois pas


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mr Et Mme Jivépas ont 2 fils et 2 filles...



Frederique, François, Chantal, Olympia...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2005)

Mr et Mme ulé on 2 fils... :rose:

Et dans le meme genre Mr et Mme Culéa on un fils (ils sont Marseillais...)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sylvie
> 
> Mr Et Mme Jivépas ont 2 fils et 2 filles...



copieur


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> copieur



Ah oui mais pas tout a fait


----------



## Amok (20 Avril 2005)

Mr et Mme Talaron ont une fille.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mr et Mme ulé on 2 fils... :rose:
> 
> Et dans le meme genre Mr et Mme Culéa on un fils (ils sont Marseillais...)



j'vois pas mais ça doit être cochon :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mr et Mme ulé on 2 fils... :rose:



Yvon et Jacques....



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et dans le meme genre Mr et Mme Culéa on un fils (ils sont Marseillais...)


Alain (a prononcer avec un fort accent marseillais)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Yvon et Jacques....
> 
> 
> Alain (a prononcer avec un fort accent marseillais)



je savais bien que c'était cochon


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2005)




----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

>



Ils ont un fils ou une fille   



  :


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Bon... pas mal tout ça. Mais cherchez un peu celle-là !!

M. et Mme ULILBRAI ont 2 garçons et 1 fille.

Je reviens vers 14 heures


----------



## duracel (20 Avril 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> M. et Mme ULILBRAI ont 2 garçons et 1 fille.



Quentin, Anne et Jacques.....


----------



## aricosec (20 Avril 2005)

une petite variante peut etre

on donne le prenom et il faut donner le nom ,  ,oui ,nul doute !  
jean


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mr et Mme Talaron ont une fille.


----------



## krystof (20 Avril 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> une petite variante peut etre
> 
> on donne le prenom et il faut donner le nom ,  ,oui ,nul doute !
> jean




Monsieur et Madame Kosec ont un fils qui veut faire inspecteur, mais qui raconte plutôt n'importe quoi sur les forums...  :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (20 Avril 2005)

Mr et Mme OL ont cinq filles ?


----------



## krystof (20 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mr et Mme OL ont cinq filles ?




Et bah y zon vraiment pas d' chance ceux-là


----------



## aricosec (20 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur et Madame Kosec ont un fils qui veut faire inspecteur, mais qui raconte plutôt n'importe quoi sur les forums... :rateau:


.
monsieur et madame PTIBIT ont un fils ! 
.
mais non ! ,ce n'est pas toi !


----------



## Amok (20 Avril 2005)

La fille de Monsieur et Madame Talaron s'appelle Delphine.

(Attention : c'est en deux temps !)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Avril 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> on donne le prenom et il faut donner le nom ,  ,oui ,nul doute !
> jean




Monsieur et Madame Cullesmouches ?


----------



## alan.a (20 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et bah y zon vraiment pas d' chance ceux-là



Jenny, Lydia, Beth, Nicole, Ester OL


----------



## Balooners (20 Avril 2005)

Mr et Mme Potdanslapoche ont une fille


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Mr et Mme Potdanslapoche ont une fille



Jessica


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Monsieur et madame Alafrèz ont un fils? Comment il s'apelle?


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur et madame Alafrèz ont un fils? Comment il s'apelle?



Douglas !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

Monsieur et Madame Tamairafairlavaisselle on un fils


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur et Madame Tamairafairlavaisselle on un fils




Ed !!!


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Ed, 

monsieur et madame Enculebien on un fils ....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ed !!!



Aide 'oir ta mère à faire la vaisselle


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aide 'oir ta mère à faire la vaisselle


:love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2005)

Mr et Mme Méyaoualpa on un fils (il sont portugais...)


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Avril 2005)

M & Mme Versaire ont quatres filles, comments s'appellent elles?


----------



## doudou83 (20 Avril 2005)

Excellent !!  une autre ......


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mr et Mme Méyaoualpa on un fils (il sont portugais...)




Jesus (prononcer yésousse)


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Avril 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> M & Mme Versaire ont quatres filles, comments s'appellent elles?


Elsa, Rose, Laure, Annie Versaire


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Avril 2005)

M. & Mme Dupond ont un chien, comment s'appelle-t-il?


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> M. & Mme Dupond ont un chien, comment s'appelle-t-il?


Rex, c'est son nom...
Désolé


----------



## alan.a (20 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mr et Mme Méyaoualpa on un fils (il sont portugais...)



Pour rester dans cet instant poétique.


Et donc juste après

Mr et Mme Ervitmonslip ont un fils


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour rester dans cet instant poétique.
> 
> 
> Et donc juste après
> ...


 
Jean philippe

ou phillipe je sais jamais...


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Avril 2005)

BRAVO !!!


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

monsieur et madame Sketapris on un fils......


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2005)

Dns la meme série qu'étudiant69 : 
Monsieur et madame pourfairedusport on un fils?


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Avril 2005)

Mr et Mme Desmoi ont un fils...

J'attends...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2005)

Mr et Mme Talu ont 4 fils...







Jean, Jean, Jean et Jean ........... !!?








les 4 Jean Talu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Mr et Mme Talu ont 4 fils...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je me souviens plutot de Mr et Mme Talucélaclasse...


----------



## tedy (20 Avril 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Mr et Mme Desmoi ont un fils...
> 
> J'attends...


 

Ed ??????

Et hop 300eme poste...:bebe: :king: :sick: :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

J'ai lu que vous étiez passé par une phase poésie...

Y'a celle là qui est de chez moi (le nord !) :
M. et Mme Roukipu ont une fille...






...






Yacinthe !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu que vous étiez passé par une phase poésie...
> 
> Y'a celle là qui est de chez moi (le nord !) :
> M. et Mme Roukipu ont une fille...
> ...



   

Tiens si c'est le 1/4 d'heure poésie Ch'ti :

Mr et Mme COULES ont une fille ?


 Anne-Perette


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Avril 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Ed ??????



C'est pas la réponse que j'attendais, si je vous dis un preux chevalier cela vous aide?

Pas tant chevalier que ça d'ailleurs plutôt...

Gniark Gniark Gniak....


----------



## raoul_volfoni (20 Avril 2005)

monsieur et madame enfant on deux filles


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Frederique, François, Chantal, Olympia...



Ah non, là, c'est deux fils, une fille et une machine à écrire


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2005)

Bon, à moi : Mr et Mme Time ont un fils et une fille ! :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à moi : Mr et Mme Time ont un fils et une fille ! :rateau:



Marie Time pour la fille ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Marie Time pour la fille ?



Vi ! Et fiston ?


----------



## will be (20 Avril 2005)

Monsieur et Madame *bienfufé* ont un fils......


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Et pi d'abord, c'est Bienfuféfefoir...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2005)

will be a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur et Madame *bienfufé* ont un fils......



Pour une fille ça aurait pû être Emma (avec un "cheveu" sur la langue)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi ! Et fiston ?



j'vois pas


----------



## El_ChiCo (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> monsieur et madame Sketapris on un fils......


 c'est même pas ça, c'est M. et Mme Frigosketapri ont un fils... Sinon ca veut rien dire...

sinon, je vous en propose une petite pour commencer, après, j'en ai une bien bonne pour le deuxième tour...

M. et Mme septembre ont un fils ?


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> c'est même pas ça, c'est M. et Mme Frigosketapri ont un fils... Sinon ca veut rien dire...



Roméo !


----------



## El_ChiCo (20 Avril 2005)

bah ouais,  ca marche mieux comme ca...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi ! Et fiston ?



Vincent Time


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Avril 2005)

exact, c'était ca


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Avril 2005)

Monsieur et Madame Durine ont une fille


----------



## macmarco (21 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur et Madame Durine ont une fille



Anna-Lise...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Anna-Lise...



Bien vu !

 :sleep: Bonne nuit


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Avril 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Ed ??????



Non c'était romain conf ci-dessous...


----------



## Berthold (21 Avril 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Non c'était romain conf ci-dessous...



   
Tu aurais quand même pu préciser qu'il a le nez bouché !


----------



## will be (22 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> j'vois pas




*HUMPHREY*


Humphrey bienfufé.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Avril 2005)

et m'sieur et m'dame LaR5danl'garage, leur fiston il s'appelle comment?


...


Igor... 

Je sors, je sors, ok...


----------



## macmarco (22 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et m'sieur et m'dame LaR5danl'garage, leur fiston il s'appelle comment?
> 
> 
> ...
> ...





Oublie pas ta R5 dans la cour !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

raoul_volfoni a dit:
			
		

> monsieur et madame enfant on deux filles



Hélène et Ludivine


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Avril 2005)

moi je connaissais avec Jérémi...

et la mienne : M. et Mme septembre ? Un fils ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> moi je connaissais avec Jérémi...
> 
> et la mienne : M. et Mme septembre ? Un fils ?


Septembre  
P'tain je trouve jamais


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Avril 2005)

Allez j'vous la donne : Léonce

une autre ?
M. et Mme Lfrigo ont 5 fils


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Allez j'vous la donne : Léonce
> 
> une autre ?
> M. et Mme Lfrigo ont 5 fils


Et m**** je la connaissais


----------



## mog (26 Avril 2005)

Monsieur et sa chère épouse Preauvistesapuë ont trois fils.


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Avril 2005)

le dernier c'est Alain, mais j'ai pas les deux autres...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Avril 2005)

Quentin, Gaspard, Alain


----------



## mog (26 Avril 2005)

Quentin, Gaspard, Alain...

Bon j'avoue, c'est pas du haut niveau.

EDIT: Argh! Posts simultanés! Bravo


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Avril 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Quentin, Gaspard, Alain...
> 
> Bon j'avoue, c'est pas du haut niveau.
> 
> EDIT: Argh! Postes simultanés! Bravo



1,3 seconde d'avance


----------



## 6run0 (26 Avril 2005)

monsieur et madame Trolong ont une fille














Ethel Trolong


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Avril 2005)

ca existe comme prénom Ethel ?


----------



## mog (26 Avril 2005)

D'après Prenom.com, il y a environ 20'000 Ethel en France. Celles-ci ont la chance d'avoir leur fête le 11 mai. Cela dit, je connaissais pas... :rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

J'ai lu ce thread de A à Z juste avant de partir bosser. Mal m'en a pris : j'ai été pris d'un fou rire en repensant à certains des « M. et Mme... » J'allais l'air fin à rigoler tout seul dans le métro


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Avril 2005)

Allez, pour M. et Mme Lfrigo et leurs 5 fils :

Steve, Eudes, Hubert, Yann, Adam


----------



## baax (27 Avril 2005)

Entendu ce lundi, comme c'était Pessah, c'est excusé.   

Monsieur et Madame Schmonfisse on deux garçons...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Entendu ce lundi, comme c'était Pessah, c'est excusé.
> 
> Monsieur et Madame Schmonfisse on deux garçons...


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Avril 2005)

il doit y en avoir un qui s'appelle Moché...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Allez, pour M. et Mme Lfrigo et leurs 5 fils :
> 
> Steve, Eudes, Hubert, Yann, Adam


S'appeler Lfrigo... pauvres enfants vraiment 

Cela dit, et là je suis sérieux, pour avoir vu passer des demandes de changement de nom là où je bosse je vous garantis que j'ai vu des horreurs patronymiques :affraid: 
Mais Lfrigo, non jamais


----------



## baax (27 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> il doit y en avoir un qui s'appelle Moché...



Même pas !
Thibault et Thierry... :mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Même pas !
> Thibault et Thierry... :mouais:


Pas mal. A lire avec l'accent bien sûr


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Avril 2005)

ah ouais c'était ca...
Et pour la famille Lfrigo, ..., on choisi pas sa famille...


----------



## will be (27 Avril 2005)

Je pense qu'elle est connue mais je vous la pose quand même :

Monsieur et Madame* Marolex * ont une fille....







éléonore  :love:


----------



## benonoir (28 Avril 2005)

M. et Mme Campingcarjtepetelagueule ont un fils, comment s'appelle-t-il?


















Raymond


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2005)

Monsieur et Madame Bush ont un fils


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur et Madame Bush ont un fils


Euh... Jeb ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Jeb ?


paf coup de boule rouge pour outrage à magistrat


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> paf coup de boule rouge pour outrage à magistrat



:casse:  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur et Madame Bush ont un fils



Arrêtes malheureux, y en à déjà eu deux, tu vas pas les pousser à nous en coller un troisième ?  :rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtes malheureux, y en à déjà eu deux, tu vas pas les pousser à nous en coller un troisième ?  :rateau:


Quel cauchemar :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## duracel (15 Mai 2005)

M. et Mme Plusdebièresdanslefrigo ont un fils.....



....Roger,


(Rooooh, J'ai plus de bières dans le frigo.     )


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Mai 2005)

Mr et Mme Rhaulaugis ont un fils...

J'attends...


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Mai 2005)

Bon ben c'est trop long, la réponse est :

Mattéo Rhaulaugis...   ​Ben moi j'aime bien :love:


----------



## MrStone (17 Mai 2005)

Monsieur et Madame Froid on 7 enfants...






_désolé si elle est déjà passée... j'ai pas envie de me farcir les 7 pages précédentes. Si c'est le cas, vous aurez le droit de me blâmer  _


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Mai 2005)

t'est blamé...    

Eva, Aude, Dan, Mark, Samson, Gilles et Laura FROID


----------



## MrStone (17 Mai 2005)

et m**** 

remarque je l'avais avec Anne, Marc et Ella... hum 



[edit] je file acheter des Carambar, je reviendrai :love: [/edit]


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mai 2005)

Monsieur et madame *Ckinside* ont une fille

Comment l'appellent-ils ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Mai 2005)

Ema ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Mac ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Mac ?




Ema, oui 

Euh, Charles, Mac, c'est un prénom ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Tu connait pas Mac Gyver ?








[edit] désolé, j'ai pas de photo plus large  c'est sur google image


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Mai 2005)

t'aurais pas une photo plus large qu'on voit un peu ce qu'il pilote le type ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mai 2005)

MAc Gyver c'est un nom composé, c'est pas son prénom Mac... alors quoi ?


----------



## Nobody (17 Mai 2005)

Monsieur et Madame PourBlancheNeigeetlesseptnains ont un fils.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Il s'appelle Willy.

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> MAc Gyver c'est un nom composé, c'est pas son prénom Mac... alors quoi ?



Puisque t'es si malin, c'est quoi son prénom ?  





Sinon, a part ça :



Monsieur et Madame Lefrigo ont 5 fils, comment s'appellent-ils ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Puisque t'es si malin, c'est quoi son prénom ?



son prenom c'est angus...


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Puisque t'es si malin, c'est quoi son prénom ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 steeve Eudes Hubert Yann Adam, je l'ai déjà faite...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> steeve Eudes Hubert Yann Adam, je l'ai déjà faite...


ouuuuuuuupsssssss.... désolé.....


----------



## Vladrow (17 Mai 2005)

Dans ce thread de calembours comme seul Orphée ose en faire, et vu le nombre de spécialsistes réunis, j'aimerais bien qu'on m'aide à retrouver les 8 filles de la famille Titgoutte. Je me souviens de Mélusine, Justine, Corinne, il me manque les autres ?

En attendant vos réponses j'ai la joie de vous annoncer la naissance des triplés Geoffroy, Angèle, Firmin chez les Tipeulaporte, et d'Agathe chez les Zeblouse.


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Mai 2005)

y'avait anne chez la famille titegoutte, aussi...


----------



## Mille Sabords (17 Mai 2005)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Agathe chez les Zeblouse.


Warrrff ! pété de rire devant l'iMac !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Mai 2005)

Anne, Emma, Corinne, Justine, Germaine, Mélissa (titegoutte)


----------

